# Ohio swap meet August 11th



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 29, 2018)

Metamora ohio 




Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Jul 29, 2018)

Hope to make it there . A local auction that same day with a bunch of 20's cars and a couple of Whizzers . http://www.clumauctions.com/aug-car-auction.html


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Aug 12, 2018)

I cant thank everyone that came out enough! 

Thank you!!! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------

